# Frozen Pork Ribs



## William Wilson (Jul 1, 2020)

Good Afternoon All,

I was getting things together to smoke a couple racks of ribs this holiday weekend on the Weber kettle.

I found a rack of ribs "hiding" in the recesses of my chest freezer that I forgot about.  They have been frozen since before the date on them.  They have never been thawed, just in the freezer the whole time.  They are in the original cryo/vacuum sealed bag they came in.  The date on them is 04/11/2019!  :(  So, they are about 14 months old.

Opinions on whether or not these ribs are still good/safe to cook and eat?  They do not appear freezer burned or discolored.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 1, 2020)

I would smoke them up in a second - no hesitation at all.!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2020)

They are very likely safe to eat.  Worst thing is they may taste a bit freezer burned or stale.

I would cook them up for sure...

JC


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 1, 2020)

Perfectly Safe! Bacteria is never an issue, storing in a deep freezer. Quality and Taste may or may not be affected after a year or so. But no Safety issues, as long as you Thaw them in the Refer...JJ


----------



## kruizer (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm with them. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 1, 2020)

William Wilson said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I was getting things together to smoke a couple racks of ribs this holiday weekend on the Weber kettle.
> 
> ...


Good eats.


----------



## Magic Meat (Jul 1, 2020)

William Wilson said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I was getting things together to smoke a couple racks of ribs this holiday weekend on the Weber kettle.
> 
> ...


That's nothing lol.. about a year ago I made bacon out of a 18lb 1/2  belly that was in my freezer for 2 1/2 years ! It was folded in half skin facing out, double wrapped in good butcher paper and inside a 2 1/2 gal. Ziplock. It was totally fine, and if I remember correctly it was one of the best batches of bacon I ever made !


----------



## bradger (Jul 1, 2020)

I agree with all, taste might be off


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 1, 2020)

i've had some that were well over 2 years old, tasted great. like the others said no problem


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 1, 2020)

Ditto everyone ... When frozen, safety is never an issue ... it’s always taste and/or texture. Nothing to lose. Maybe an opportunity to experiment a bit.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 1, 2020)

Naw better not eatem, might make ya sick, are ya close? I could run by pu  and drop off at the dump for ya lol  , have eaten 4 year old vac sealed deer loins , still upright .


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 1, 2020)

William Wilson said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I was getting things together to smoke a couple racks of ribs this holiday weekend on the Weber kettle.
> 
> ...


go for it,,threy be fine


----------

